# Cannondale Tourer for 2013?



## johno1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone hear any details about a Cannondale Touring machine to be introduced in 2013?


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a question i've been asking for more than a year, since i own several. so far, only adventure cycling has replied, claiming that touring modelm will be back next year. so far, nothing on cannondale website. it is an outrage that a company that started with a touring bike now no longer bothers with one. what happens if current owners have warranty issues with a touring frame? and please daon't tell me that NOBODY rides them. 1st, don't call me a nobody . 2nd people are ridint touring bikes, and more would if they were available. 3rd contact caonnodale and demand it BACK!


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

OK, just visited my favorite bike shop. good news: they added cannondale to lineup. bad news: looking thru 2013 catalog there is NOT a single touring model. i've contacted Adventure Cycling: time to rally the tourists and start complaining. if you know of any, or are a member of, any touring clubs and organizations let them know!


----------

